# 21mm Rubber Straps?



## charles_springfield

I've been entertaining, for better or worse, the thought of the new Rolex Sub 124060. But have learned that they increased the lug width to 21mm, which in my experience has been the hardest strap size to find. C&B has plenty of NATOs to choose from in 21mm so that's covered. Wasn't really planning on putting leather on it (but if I was, I think that'd be pretty easy, and worst case would reach out to the many talented custom strap makers).

But rubber, actual real rubber like caoutchouc... I can't find jack. I hate silicon (attracts too much dust and lint) and have checked all my usual spots. Holbens, CNS, Waccex, you name it. I don't really mind the CNS tropic straps as a stand in but Sofie's not even making those in 21 (I had one in 19 of all sizes).

It's odd because I figured a watch as popular as the sub would've finally pushed rubber strap makers like Bonetto Cinturini or Hirsch to finally start making 21mm. But it's been 3 months (although we are still in the middle of a pandemic).

Anyone seen anything?


----------



## Peter_Nik

I think that 22mm _rubber_ strap could quite easy fit 21mm lugs and still look good.
You may also try to use fat spring bars - this would slightly help to distribute the excess of Rubber near their ends.


----------



## WastedYears

Horus Straps have already started making a 21mm fitted rubber strap for the Sub41.


----------



## Nokie

Agree, a 22 should work just fine, but you might check out- watchbandcenter.com

They carry a good selection of uneven sized straps for another suggestion.

Good luck.


----------



## charles_springfield

Awesome, thanks folks for the replies. Couple of notes...

So I mistyped: CNS does make the tropic 2.0 in 21... they're just out of stock. Nothing like putting a $16 strap on a Rolex Sub but having bought one for my PO, the 2.0 is a great strap. I'd definitely pay double or more for it...
I checked watchbandcenter before posting... was surprised they didn't have anything. Outside of CNS, they were the only folks that sold (and I think made) a real rubber strap in 19mm (again for the PO)
Went ahead and bought a Horus so thanks for that recommendation! Was confused at first since they don't list any strap as 21mm on the site... but noticed if you clicked into the listing for the black sub strap, it's an option.
Will still keep a lookout for a Hirsch or Bonetto Cinturini just in case...


----------



## AFG08

What you might try is a fluorine strap, available in 21 mm from Aliexpress ina couple of styles. These are the most comfortable rubber straps I have ever worn. Don’t let the cheap price fool you, these are worth a try.


----------



## charles_springfield

AFG08 said:


> What you might try is a fluorine strap, available in 21 mm from Aliexpress ina couple of styles. These are the most comfortable rubber straps I have ever worn. Don't let the cheap price fool you, these are worth a try.


Ah yeah I found a thread about those before posting... but when I headed over to Aliexpress, couldn't find any in 21mm...


----------



## AFG08

Just do a search for 21mm rubber straps and you should find them.


----------



## charles_springfield

Ok... so the Horus strap showed up today. I asked for confirmation from them but am pretty sure these are silicon straps. Definitely returning it... not paying $200 for a 21mm silicon strap I could've gotten off of Amazon for $10. A few minutes browsing around on the website indicates their primary market isn't WIS, but celebrities and "influencers" that don't know the difference between rubber and cheap silicon.


----------



## charles_springfield

AFG08 said:


> Just do a search for 21mm rubber straps and you should find them.


Do you have a link/item listing by any chance? I swear I can't find a 21mm flourine/FKM strap on Aliexpress...


----------



## charles_springfield

Just picked up an FKM from Alibaba in 21mm. It's not bad, maybe attracts a tad more dust than I'd like and is somewhat long but overall will do... until CNS stocks the 21mm tropic 2.0 again. Anyone agree?


----------



## JTK Awesome

Resurrecting this thread in case anyone else has the same question (and is banging their head on the wall looking for an answer!). I was shopping for a 21 mm strap for my Certina DS action diver. I followed the suggestion above to search for “FKM” instead of “rubber.” I found a company called *StrapHabit* which guarantees their straps are FKM rubber, not silicone. Multiple colors and quick-release spring bars, too.










They sell directly, on Amazon, and on eBay:









StrapHabit Smooth FKM Rubber Quick Release Watch Straps


StrapHabit FKM Rubber Watch Straps with quick-release springbars. 19mm, 20mm, 21mm, 22mm and 24mm, Black, Blue, Red, Green, Orange, Brown. One locking keeper. Stainless steel or black PVD buckles. The deep colors look fantastic. FKM is more durable than silicone or vulcanized rubber and...




straphabit.com













Amazon.com: StrapHabit Quick Release Rubber Watch Strap Band FKM 19mm 20mm 21mm 22mm 24mm : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Shop cell phones and accessories at Amazon.com. You'll find great prices on cases, headsets, and the latest smartphones from carriers like Verizon, AT&T, and Sprint



www.amazon.com













FKM Rubber Quick Release Watch Strap Band Dive Replacement Sport Seiko Silicone | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FKM Rubber Quick Release Watch Strap Band Dive Replacement Sport Seiko Silicone at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

